# Stock market email spam



## Joe Blow (30 June 2005)

As you can imagine, my main email address gets this (usually U.S. based) stuff on a daily basis. I'm sure many of you are similarly the recipients of excessively over enthusiastic emails filled with promises of staggering returns. Usually I just delete them without even reading the contents. But today I decided to read one. It says in part:



> Big news expected. This should invoke LARGE gains.
> This stox will explode. Do not wait until it is too late.
> 
> New news expected this comming week. Expected 7 day price $9.00
> ...




It then goes on to quote a news release that is three weeks old about some strategic partnership with 'The Foundation for Global Co-operation'.

Just for fun, I'm going to see how their targets match up with reality. I checked the stock on cnn.com and sure enough it's trading at $2.17. I have attached a five year chart to this post to give you an idea of this stock's price history.

"Stockmarket email spam put to the test... next on A Current Affair". lol

I feel like Ray Martin already.   

Will report back in a weeks time to see if their 7 day price target of $9 has been met!


----------

